

An Illustrated Book of Bad Arguments - signa11
https://bookofbadarguments.com/?view=allpages

======
strangecasts
Lovely illustrations :)

This line from the opening should really be emphasized: _Since persuasion is a
function of not only logic, but other things as well, it is helpful to be
cognizant of those things._

While the author leads onto the burden of proof and other topics, to me it
serves as an important reminder that you shouldn't treat fallacy lists like
these as the be-all end-all of argumentation - everyone is vulnerable to
making errors of judgement, and even logically valid arguments aren't
guaranteed to be sound.

